# White Endless R32GTR



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Dont know if there is a thread about this car already, but the car is in Norway, and making some decent power also.

This is truly an amazing car, will be fun to see it at the tracks next season! 










Over 1000hp / nm at all 4 hubs. 














































Asim


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

I soooooooo wanted to buy this car when Rick had it up for sale. Congrats to the new owner...:clap:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

this was for sale on here too under Endless trading section


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Wheels*

Does anyone know what make those wheels are, are they work XT9's ?

Also any idea what size they are ?



Baz


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That is a very clean and good looking meter setup there . . . does any one know what maker they are, as you can ad 6 of them in to the center console is just awesome.:clap:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Looks good, bring on the 8s. :bowdown1:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

The interior looks stunning, very nice and clean. Not the usual mess you see in "race" prepped cars. And equal hp/torque sounds like a lot of fun  
Pleas make some videos of the car when it's running.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> That is a very clean and good looking meter setup there . . . does any one know what maker they are, as you can ad 6 of them in to the center console is just awesome.:clap:


That's an HKS Camp 2, 2 DIN screen wich you can combine allt the HKS goddies on, very trick part indeed! 

Oh, and the owners has a thread in the project thread Asim!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

I heard rumours that the car was sold without a proper map. 
Just a map so the car would run. 

The previous owner would not give away the proper map with the car


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

bazza1 said:


> Does anyone know what make those wheels are, are they work XT9's ?
> 
> Also any idea what size they are ?
> 
> ...



They are Work XD9's i think my friend. Look awesome :smokin:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Over 1000hp / nm at all 4 hubs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from 300ps to 800ps thats a lot of power between 5000-6000 rpm


Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## Tex Willer (Mar 28, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Looks good, bring on the 8s. :bowdown1:


Think the 8 is within reach.
Has done low 9s allready, with trap at about 255 kmh
60 ft from 1,5-1,7 think maybe could be better here. Hope the Holinger can cope with the torque )


----------



## Tex Willer (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143632-r32-gtr-norway.html


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

The engine looks different cos they blew it up and had to change it. Apparently the HKS oil pump failed, so they rebuilt the motor and put a Tomei oil pump in.


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

Just a great car.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Geeeez thats a peeky/narrow power band but the box seems to keep it on song, best of luck with it.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Geeeez thats a peeky/narrow power band but the box seems to keep it on song, best of luck with it.




Bogan T88 isn't it. I can't see it being much fun on the track, a dragstrip yeah, but not a track.


Lag, lag, lag, wahey, next gear, lag lag lag, wahey, corner, lag, lag, wahey, next gear, lag, lag, and so on and so on.






:chuckle:


----------



## Tex Willer (Mar 28, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Geeeez thats a peeky/narrow power band but the box seems to keep it on song, best of luck with it.


Yes. Belive it still has above 950 whp at 9500.
But at 2.4 peak bar inlet pressure we was starting to get some exhaustpressure at high revs.
Inletpressure actually dropping to 2,2 at 8500 rpm. 
This maybe causing the powercurve to look a bit `flat` 

Doing 60-70 pulls in the dyno we did most of the runs to 8500 to save som horses for summer )

What is the limit of this turbo? Some say 1050 some say 1200. 
Wish we had rpm sensor on it ...


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Front Splitter*

Any idea who makes the front splitter anyone ?


Baz


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Boosted said:


> Bogan T88 isn't it. I can't see it being much fun on the track, a dragstrip yeah, but not a track.
> 
> 
> Lag, lag, lag, wahey, next gear, lag lag lag, wahey, corner, lag, lag, wahey, next gear, lag, lag, and so on and so on.
> ...


with the correct set-up you will be surprised what a T88 can do on the track


----------



## Super_Dude (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Rob, do you have an 1000whp RB30 dyno sheet to compare it to. I would really be interested to see the difference at this extreme power level.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Hja-Ozz said:


> with the correct set-up you will be surprised what a T88 can do on the track



Absolutely, with the correct set-up. That powerband looks well narrow though, fine for the strip but I imagine it will be a pain to keep on the boil on a track. I suppose diff ratios can help that if you don't want to play about with the cam timing every time you go from the strip to the track, and back again.


----------



## SafT (May 20, 2004)

If you want a spare turbo I have a 22cm2 t88 38 gk I would sell for 1500 eur + freight.

Never used, stored on shelf in workshop. 

In New Zealand FYI


----------



## ernnis (Aug 7, 2009)

great car, nice numbers


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Boosted said:


> Absolutely, with the correct set-up. That powerband looks well narrow though, fine for the strip but I imagine it will be a pain to keep on the boil on a track. I suppose diff ratios can help that if you don't want to play about with the cam timing every time you go from the strip to the track, and back again.


didn't mean this car in particular its built for the drag strip and I'm sure the compression ratio of the engine is only suited for that purpose... 

allot of people seem to dislike the T88 for a track car where as allot of tuners get them to work in Japan, Auto select, Garage Saurus, Nagisa Auto..etc


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

gr8 looking car plus some nice bhp numbers lol


----------

